# BBP...What are you giving your plants now?!?



## bombbudpuffa

*What is this foul looking stuff?!?
*



It's a special tonic I learned about on another site. It's actually a culture of bacteria...namely Lacto Bacillus:hubba:. Now that stuff on the top is no good for my plants but your pets love it and it's very healthy for them.


This is what you are left with...



Concentrated Lacto Bacteria. Don't worry, it doesn't smell at any time during making the culture. L Bacillus takes care of foul odors.



Dilute the culture by 20 with a some fresh water. Thats something like 6 or 7 teaspoons a gallon.


PH balance the water and give your ladies a drink:hubba:!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I learned this from a guy on another site and though he gave exact amounts I just used the ingredients listed. You'll need-

1.2 tblspns White Rice
2.Half a cup of clean, no chlorine water
3.Milk

Step 1ut 1 tablespoon of rice into the half a cup of water. Shake it around a lil until the mixture turns cloudy. Pour the cloudy water into another cup and discard the rice. Repeat step 1 with the other spoonful of rice.

Step 2:Let the water and rice dust mix sit in a room with constant temps where it won't be disturbed until you notice a film on top of the liquid. This is bacteria. This may take 2 or 3 days ime.

Step 3:This is the most important step and makes the L Bacillus dominant in the cultur. Fill the cup(I used an 8 ounce cup)with the rice water to the top with milk. Not to the rim but fill up the cup. Let this sit until the milk curds. This may take 2 or 3 days ime. Like I said before, the curds are good for your pets digestive system and the cats and dogs that are always in my yard love the stuff but it's no good for the plants so either throw away or put it on your compost pile. The yellow....ummmm...puss colored liquid is a L Bacillus culture. Just dilute by 20 times and give your ladies a drink.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

*The specific power of Lacto*
                   Carandang explains that one can also home in on specific                      microbes for targeted results. The most useful is _Lacto                      bacillus_. This microorganism is the workhorse of the                      human digestive system (though luckily it is also found elsewhere).                      On the farm its used for similar tasks of digestion,                      something Dierks was relieved to hear last winter after the                      NOP had mandated that all manure be fully broken down before                      use. He applied his _L. bacillus_ culture to the mound                      of manure beside his field, and the composting was faster                      than ever. Similarly, when sprayed on plants, _L. bacilli_                      will digest the biomass on the leaves and stemsdust,                      for instance, or mudthus making that free food available                      to its host.
                   Lacto is the only microbe Carandang will mention                      by name, but it is only one of millions that can be collected                      and used. His instructions are characteristically simple:                      walk around the farm, find elements you want to reproduce,                      and collect the microbes that surround them. You could get                      the microbes from around a particularly robust tomato plant                      and spray that on next years crop. (These concoctions                      last for months, even years.) To make a growth promoter, find                      a beanstalk growing like mad, clip the leaves at the top of                      vine (where all the growth is happening) and make a brew of                      the resident microbes. Do it with bamboo, or even kelp, which                      grows inches each day. 
                   In the Philippines, we use water lettuce, Carandang                      says. We spray it on the cucumbers and boom! You can                      do that and be three or five days ahead of the other local                      farmers. If youre a market gardener, that can be a                      big deal.
                   After talking for nearly seven hours straight, Carandang                      ends the workshop because the daylight is starting to fade.                      The energy in the barn only rises. Despite the chill in the                      air and the stiff legs it granted us, we are all now bustling                      about, discussing how we planalreadyto put the                      technology to work. 
                   Alan Mart does organic landscaping and soil management plans.                      His first thought is to collect the microbes from willow roots,                      which suffer no transplant shock, and apply them to other,                      more fragile specimens that hes planting. 
                   Patty Salmon is a goat rancher who has been turning her farm                      organic for years, but has always hit a wall when it comes                      to feed. With only 8 acres, she cant possibly grow                      all the grain and forage for her herd of 100. Carandang explained                      that his brother, a chicken farmer, ferments his feed and                      applies Lacto bacillus to it. This causes a pre-digestion                      that makes a greater percentage of the nutrients available                      to the chickens, and results in their eating less. Salmon                      thinks maybe she can extend her reach by doing the same. 
                   Also conferring are Doug Gallagher and Annabelle Lenderink,                      from Star Route Farms, one of the oldest and most venerated                      organic farms in the country. Gallagher heard about beneficial                      microorganisms 25 years ago, and the farm is already using                      some store-bought varieties to combat lettuce drop and mildew.                      Theyve had moderate success, though Gallagher admits                      they continue using them less because of quantifiable effects                      and more because he believes in the concept. Hes hopeful                      that will change with microbes collected from the farms                      forested acreage, which have evolved to thrive in that particular                      piece of land. And if not, well, at least theyre free.                    
                   Of course Carandang is swarmed with students and their questions                      after the talk. While waiting their turns, a few pick up the                      two clean brown bottles on the larger folding table. They                      contain Carandangs own _Lacto bacillus_ culture,                      made back in the Philippines. He brings them along to demonstrate                      a finished product, but he also has a few for sale. Frankly,                      though, for all his charms, hes a terrible businessman.                      One workshop student carries a bottle over to him and asks                      the price. 



hxxp://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/features/0404/microorgs/index.shtml

If anyone needs pics on how to make it just ask and i'll post step by step pics.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

bbp nice read u brought to the table!:aok:  after your read which was a great find. its boils down to a lost common knowledge...imo. its nice that its being revived hopefully. my dad acutually ferments his chik feed for years. never understood until :woohoo: now.  i also found this, its basic soil micro biology http://www.ibiblio.org/rge/faq-html/b-add.htm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Great stuff guys/gals   thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

From the looks of your Avatar *BombB*..you been drinking this stuff..lol


----------



## docfishwrinkle

4u thats 2 funny...roflao


----------



## docfishwrinkle

BBP have you ever heard of emerald shaman by adv. nutes? sounds like magical elixir, but it is $70 for 4.25oz!!! im def doing reasearch to make my own ill keep posted. i def want to go completely organic w/ no bought overpriced nutes from these glamourous companies. mass' coco bucket have def made an impact on me. heres a lil info on it:

Use Emerald Shaman for energized, healthier plants and incredible yields. This all-vegan bio-catalyst product contains certified organic herbs, fruits and vegetables that have been blended and double-fermented over a long process in order to give you the best results possible. Emerald Shaman provides plants with enzymes, nutrients, and growth enhancers which increase cellular and root function, bolster plant immune systems, and improve crop quality and yield.


&#8226;Extremely concentrated formula
&#8226;Contains 88 certified organic botanicals and herbs
&#8226;Very stable shelf life
&#8226;Very low application rate
&#8226;Often provides overnight results

When using Emerald Shaman for hydroponics gardens, add two drops of product per litre of water into your reservoir. Add one scoop per every six litres, one teaspoon per thirty litres, and one tablespoon per ninety litres. The scoop is provided with the product. When applying Emerald Shaman as a foliar spray, do not apply with lights turned on. Also, be sure to allow the leaves to dry before turning the lights on again.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hey BBP been doing alot of reading (had day off to go hunting, but raining real good sooo...) ur concoction i believe is the foundation of fermentation process called em1 (effective micro-organisms). heres high nitro fermentation i might try. i reduced it roughly so use whatever naturally is high in N ie:alfalfa. 8 oz veg matter to 2.25 oz molasses.

Produce your own liquid nitrogen from kakawate




IF you have a source of kakawate leaves, or other leaves that contain a lot of nitrogen such as those of ipil-ipil and other legumes, you can produce your own liquid nitrogen which you can use to fertilize your vegetables and other crops that require a lot of nitrogen. 


Gil Carandang, an advocate of organic farming, shares this simple procedure of producing liquid nitrogen fertilizer from kakawate leaves. Just take three kilos of fresh kakawate leaves and put them in a suitable container, a plastic pail, for instance. To that, add water just enough to submerge the leaves. Then add one kilo of molasses or brown sugar. Cover the top of the container with a piece of cloth that will allow the entry as well as exit of air. 

After covering the container, place the same in a shady place. The molasses in the mixture will attract beneficial organisms in the air to feed on the molasses which will in turn ferment the leaves. After one week, the leaves will have been fermented. By that time, you might see some mold growth on top of the mixture. That&#65533;s all right for as long as the mixture has a pleasant sweet-sour smell. If there is a foul smell, the fermentation was a failure and the mixture should be discarded.

If the smell resembles that of a pickle, the fermentation is very good. Then you can extract the liquid from the fermented stuff. Press the liquid out of the solids and strain it. That&#65533;s your natural liquid nitrogen which you can use to fertilize your favorite plants.

It is very economical because you only have to mix two to six tablespoons of the extract per gallon of water for spraying on the plants. The liquid fertilizer can also be used to drench the root zone of the plants.

For leafy vegetables that require a lot of nitrogen, Carandang recommends the spraying of the extract once or twice weekly.

If you want to produce your own natural potassium fertilizer for use in fruit bearing trees, you can do that by fermenting raw materials rich in potassium. Among potassium- rich materials are banana leaves, trunks and fruits. The same procedure as in the liquid nitrogen fermentation is followed.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

heres the mother load, very interesting & easy. 
hxxp://www.ibiblio.org/ecolandtech/SoilWiki/message-archives/composttea+soilfoodweb+soilquality/4/msg00069.html


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice find DFW. I know you can use stuff like nettles and alfalfa for ferts too but i've never heard of kakawate.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> have you ever heard of emerald shaman by adv. nutes?


No, i've never heard of it. From the sounds of it it's probably some kind of tea made from fruits and veggies. I made this stuff from strawberries once and every since my first time using it I decided to keep making and using the stuff. I took an empty fert bottle and filled it almost full with chopped strawberries. Then I added 1 teaspoon of some earth juice water that I had bubbling(to add a lil bacteria to the SB and water). I let it sit for a few days and noticed the bottle had swollen so I slowly opened the top and released the gasses. I took a whiff and it smelled exactly like strawberry yogurt(you might remember the thread). I'm guessing it's some sort of culture but i'm not sure of what. I use it on every plant I grow now in late bloom.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Nice find DFW. I know you can use stuff like nettles and alfalfa for ferts too but i've never heard of kakawate.


 yeah im sure its native to phillipines like Gil Carandang.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> No, i've never heard of it. From the sounds of it it's probably some kind of tea made from fruits and veggies. I made this stuff from strawberries once and every since my first time using it I decided to keep making and using the stuff. I took an empty fert bottle and filled it almost full with chopped strawberries. Then I added 1 teaspoon of some earth juice water that I had bubbling(to add a lil bacteria to the SB and water). I let it sit for a few days and noticed the bottle had swollen so I slowly opened the top and released the gasses. I took a whiff and it smelled exactly like strawberry yogurt(you might remember the thread). I'm guessing it's some sort of culture but i'm not sure of what. I use it on every plant I grow now in late bloom.


whats ur verdict w/ finishing off like this? have a ? not really related, but do most strains go through 2nd growth spurt around 6-7 wks flower. like calyxes swell?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Ime, the calyxes get a lot bigger when it's close to harvest. The calyxes on my kush cross have gotten huge in the last week.


----------



## born2killspam

One very effective micro-organism that could be innoculated into soil that hasn't been mentioned yet is Aspergillus oryzae..  It is used in the fermentation of saki, and 'real' soy-sauce (Technically, like tabasco sauce, soy-sauce must be fermented to be considered real)..  Perhaps adding malted rice (rice that has been malted by the A. oryzae) as a soil additive would be an ideal innoculation means since it would carb-load the soil very effectively as well..
You may be able to get it sold as 'koji' in asain food stores, but if not its easy to find online, just google 'koji spores'..


----------



## andy52

very informative thread you got going BBP.wish i would have had this while i was soil growing.


----------



## DomsChron

*Nice stuff bomb! I am going to try this!*


----------



## [email protected]

im going to make some right now, great read bro i was looking all over the net for diy organic ferts last night and found nothing, but your recipes... can you elaborate on the strawberry method or a link to the thread, i want try this also... much mojo for you my mann..

how often do you feed them with the first mix, and how long before harvest do you start the strawberry mix?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> can you elaborate on the strawberry method or a link to the thread, i want try this also...


I didn't find it on the net...kind of my own concoction. I just thought fruits would be good for flowering so I found a soft flesh fruit and let it liquify. I added a lil tea so the bacteria in it would help it along a lil. You'll have to open the container everyday for about a week then it should be fine. Easy to make really...just water and strawberries and let sit for around a month.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

born2killspam said:
			
		

> One very effective micro-organism that could be innoculated into soil that hasn't been mentioned yet is Aspergillus oryzae.. It is used in the fermentation of saki, and 'real' soy-sauce (Technically, like tabasco sauce, soy-sauce must be fermented to be considered real).. Perhaps adding malted rice (rice that has been malted by the A. oryzae) as a soil additive would be an ideal innoculation means since it would carb-load the soil very effectively as well..
> You may be able to get it sold as 'koji' in asain food stores, but if not its easy to find online, just google 'koji spores'..


it is mentioned in this write up http://www.ibiblio.org/ecolandtech/SoilWiki/message-archives/composttea+soilfoodweb+soilquality/4/msg00069.html


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Great find Doc. Heres a quote.



> (2) Lactic acid bacteria
> 
> 
> Lactic acid bacteria produces lactic acid from sugars, and other carbohydrates produced by Photosynthetic bacteria and Yeast. Thus, food and drinks such as yogurt and pickles have been made by using Lactic acid bacteria for a long period of time. However, lactic acid is a strong sterilizer. It suppresses harmful microorganisms and increases rapid decomposition of organic matter. Moreover Lactic acid bacteria enhances the breakdown of organic matter such as lignin and cellulose, and ferments these materials without causing harmful influences caused by undecomposed organic matter.
> 
> Lactic acid bacteria has the ability to suppress Fusarium propagation which is a harmful microorganism causing disease problems in continuous cropping. Generally, increased Fusarium populations weakens plants. This condition promotes diseases and also results in the sudden increase of harmful nematodes. The occurrence of nematodes disappear gradually, as Lactic acid bacteria suppresses the propagation and function of Fusarium.


----------



## born2killspam

A similar beast that we can't tolerate in the fermenting game is aceto-bactor..  (Turns wine to vinegar really fast)..  Has this come up in anybody's reading regarding soil biology?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> aceto-bactor


Is that some sort of yeast?


----------



## born2killspam

No, its alot like LAB in a way..  It thrives in ethanol up to ~20%, and converts it to acetic acid..  I doubt ethanol is the only compound it metabolizes, although there will be some traces in soil..  It probably catalyzes alot of oxidations, as I assume LAB does as well..
There is a ton of info about it floating around since its used to make vinegar etc, but I haven't seen mention of it in soil biology..


----------



## Elephant Man

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I didn't find it on the net...kind of my own concoction. I just thought fruits would be good for flowering so I found a soft flesh fruit and let it liquify. I added a lil tea so the bacteria in it would help it along a lil. You'll have to open the container everyday for about a week then it should be fine. Easy to make really...just water and strawberries and let sit for around a month.



Fermented plant extracts....nice.  1/3 unsulphured blackstrap molasses added to your plant matter will speed the process.  Strain and dilute the serum VERY well though....1:100 to 1:500.

I add it to my ACT and use it as a foliar.  Try it with banana, papaya, or pineapple, but be ready for some serious gassing. :hubba:

If you mix your lacto bacillus concoction with equal parts molasses, then mix that filtered water and wheat bran (1:20), in 2 weeks you'll have your own bokashi.  After that the sky is the limit.  Google 'bokashi' for more info. 

Happy Sunday to ya BBP, haven't chatted with ya in a while....hope all are well your over your way.


----------



## Strawberry Cough

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I learned this from a guy on another site and though he gave exact amounts I just used the ingredients listed. You'll need-
> 
> 1.2 tblspns White Rice
> 2.Half a cup of clean, no chlorine water
> 3.Milk
> 
> Step 1ut 1 tablespoon of rice into the half a cup of water. Shake it around a lil until the mixture turns cloudy. Pour the cloudy water into another cup and discard the rice. Repeat step 1 with the other spoonful of rice.
> 
> Step 2:Let the water and rice dust mix sit in a room with constant temps where it won't be disturbed until you notice a film on top of the liquid. This is bacteria. This may take 2 or 3 days ime.
> 
> Step 3:This is the most important step and makes the L Bacillus dominant in the cultur. Fill the cup(I used an 8 ounce cup)with the rice water to the top with milk. Not to the rim but fill up the cup. Let this sit until the milk curds. This may take 2 or 3 days ime. Like I said before, the curds are good for your pets digestive system and the cats and dogs that are always in my yard love the stuff but it's no good for the plants so either throw away or put it on your compost pile. The yellow....ummmm...puss colored liquid is a L Bacillus culture. Just dilute by 20 times and give your ladies a drink.



I like anything natural and organic that may help produce higher-quality buds.

Tonight using the Persian rice I made for dinner (why 2 teaspoons when I can have a whole pan of rice give me thicker clouds?) I made the first step.

I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks for dropping this piece of knowledge, bro.


----------



## Tater

Great post man I'll be trying this out after the holidays.


----------



## Strawberry Cough

It's been two days in a sealed (not airtight) honey jar.

The stuff has settled to the bottom, yet from the bottom the stuff is a bit "bubbly" shooting up bits of the stuff to the top and then they float down again.

What is happening?  Is this supposed to happen?  I don't yet see that pus-y ooze floating at the top.

Not only do I want to add it to the soil, but I like what you said that it eats up the things like dust and hair on the buds.  I was wondering how I can take care of this.  I hope this works.  I have feathers floating around my room from a hole in a down-pillow, and I have tiny feathers stuck to my buds.  I hope this stuff works to eat that organic stuff up.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

sounds like a good experiment, SC, let me know the results.
 hope it takes care of the dust, hair and pillow feathers.
till then, try a broom. a vacuum is probbably out of the question.
the recipe called for 2 teaspoons, so a whole pan of leftover rice = mo better!
cleave that succer! it will grow monster buds. next time yur bored.
remember: natural and organic = higher-quality buds.

$$


----------



## Strawberry Cough

Checking the mixture I don't see any sort of froth at the top, so I must have done something wrong.

I made cloudy water and let that sit.  I think I need to try allowing the rice to sit in a container of water and see if results look closer to the pictures.

The cloudy water smells a little sweet after previously smelling a bit fermenting a day or two after starting the experiment.

I think I need to try again.


----------



## Tater

Here's an idea, why not try following the instructions. 

Maybe cooking your rice killed the very bacteria that were supposed to start the colony.  The rice is a carrier of the bacteria and also supplies its food source in the form of starch.


----------



## Droopy Dog

Tater said:
			
		

> Here's an idea, why not try following the instructions.
> 
> Maybe cooking your rice killed the very bacteria that were supposed to start the colony.  The rice is a carrier of the bacteria and also supplies its food source in the form of starch.



Yes, when all else fails, follow the instructions. :hubba: 

I'm guilty too.  Trying to cheat and using too much molasses in my first batch of bokashi. 

Still have 40lbs left of the 50lb bag of wheat bran and a bit wiser for the blunder.

When done, this activated wheat bran is going to be A1 worm food.

Just going to take it slower and smarter for the next batch. 

DD


----------



## umbra

once you've done it a couple of times, you'll think...what was the problem?


----------



## Tater

Lol umbra, the same can be said about a lot of things in life.  Once it clicks you got it for life.


----------



## Droopy Dog

Tater said:
			
		

> Lol umbra, the same can be said about a lot of things in life.  Once it clicks you got it for life.



I call it the "Ah Ha" moment, when the light goes on over your head. 

The funny thing is, most of these moments usually come from reading an aside or comment that puts all the instructions into context and clarity.

The molasses bit was the same way.  The guy was talking about activating EM concentrate, but the same principle held.  Enough molasses woke up and activated the EM.  Too much gave the 'bad' bacteria (aspergillis ?) enough of a toe hold to take over.

Thank God I didn't feel the need to experiment when I started my worm bin.   They are doing more than well, and soon I will be able to start a second bin.  Mostly, it's provide what's needed and leave them alone.

DD


----------



## Strawberry Cough

Tater, I never said I cooked the rice.  

The rice I used for cooking, I used the rinsed cloudy water and let this sit thinking these were the instructions.

I will try with rice sitting in the mixture for a few days and see what are results.


----------



## Tater

> Tonight using the Persian rice I made for dinner (why 2 teaspoons when I can have a whole pan of rice give me thicker clouds?) I made the first step.



Sorry that part through me for a loop, I read it as you used the persian rice you made from dinner which came from the pan.  Maybe I'm goofed in the head but to me thats how I read that.

Did you add the milk after the film formed on top and then let it sit?  The rice itself only forms a very thin skim on top.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

You can actually skip step 2 and it works fine.

You can also use cheerios tom make your bokashi. Crush them, add a lil lactic bacteria and molasses, put the mix into an airtight, light tight container and let it sit for 2 weeks....voila! Ghetto bokashi. Works great in compost teas and as a soil additive.


----------



## nvthis

Hmm.. So is the bokashi more beneficial than the original LAB solution? Or is it situation dependant?

Also when you ph before watering, that has no effect at all on the culture?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> is the bokashi more beneficial than the original LAB solution?


I like the solution better.



> when you ph before watering, that has no effect at all on the culture?


I don't think it will effect it. I think the pH range for canna is okay for the bacteria. It comes from milk and if i'm not mistaken milk has a pH of 6.5.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i got a cup of milk to look like that once.


----------



## nvthis

Cool, thanks man.. You know.... This may sound weird... But I was thinking... Have you found any other uses for this stuff? I was cleaning my living room window last weekend and was having some trouble with water spots, which are just mineral deposits, so I began to wonder...:confused2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

No, I haven't experimented with it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

nv im not sure of LB being used for a cleaning solution, but def em1 is good for cleaning. so check this out. as this is why i chimed in. so im prepping my bloom room, & start washing my 18 guage stainless steel drip pan i fabbed up 2 yrs ago. as im washing it i noticed a couple pin holes along the edge. dumbfounded i couldnt think of any reason for  them to be there other than the fact it had to do w/ the beasties in the teas that were making contact w/ the s.s.  only thing i can think of. there are numerous spots on the pan that are looking like this, but not through the metal. amazes me how things like this work.


----------



## nvthis

Hey bomb, I am running an experimental batch of this now and got to wondering... Why white rice? What if I used brown or wild? Or even flax seed? And do you suppose when collecting other microbes you can still use the milk? This is confusing to me because of Lacto=milk, and yet I think I read the microbe actually comes from the rice, not the milk.. Weird.  

I'll be mixing a batch of super soil soon. I wanted to have this down as I think I want to add this during the soil mixing to see if it will aid in the 'curing'.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just mixed up some this.....gonna see how the girls like it



take care and be safe


----------



## bombbudpuffa

How did it go 4U?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *Bomb*...so gave a little to all the girls..they didnt do anything bad...Im going to have to do a side by side see if I can see the bennifits...:aok:..


----------



## Irish

i want to see your side x side for sure 4u...i've been making all sorts of goodies too for this 2011 indoor start...been making l bacillus non stop batches at 8oz a lick for past two weeks...just one batch at a time...gonna step it up and double down...i flipped my girls at six weeks, and used the LB for first time, and two days into 12's, 12 of 20 plants showed sex...:hubba: 

now that is a fast showing here, normal is 7-10 days on all i've ever ran, so i'm chalking the speed up lo the LB...only thing it could be...it's all i've used besides humboldt roots excellerator, and straight fresh compost worked this summer...

i'm trying out the different compost mixes, and trying to get a grasp on all these dank goodies buddy...my flower mix was fed nothing but fruits and berries, like watermelon, kiwi, peaches, strawberries, and lots of fresh mushrooms that grow here wild. if i see bugs eating it, to the piles it goes... ...

been searching what some of these wildflowers, and weeds round here are, and if thier useable for veg...got my eye on these tellow flowers the deer tear up. not sure what they are yet...peace...:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine

nice find *Gentlemen*---thanks for re-lighting this thread---:48:


----------



## Sol

I've got some going now too, but no one answered that fellas ?? about why not brown rice or flax seed. It sorta reminds me of the first few steps in getting a mushroom culture going. White rice, i know has all the basic building blocks for life, carbs , so i guess it is a good clean source of food for microbes.   I just made rice powder in a blender and used that.  Will see how it works.


----------



## orangesunshine

many peeps swear by rice---hope you remember to keep us in mind when you use your powder *Sol*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*SOL*....you blended the rice to powderize it?  Whats the benifit in that?

as for the Brown rice..me thinks because it doesnt have the starches/carbs that white rice does...just my thaughts though clouded by bong resadue:bong:


take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck

:bump: :bump: 

To good of thread not to bring back

Just made some of this again. Tried a few years ago but I must have screwed it up. So I tried again will let ya know if I see a difference.

One question though, if anyone knows, can you put the concentrate into the fridge? For both the rice/milk stuff and the strawberry tea?


----------



## pcduck

Put on my plants and they are looking really good

Also found my answer in the link Doc provided.



> It is desirable to utilize diluted EM1 solutions within 3 days.
> 
> (4) Storage information
> 
> Store of EM1 - up to 6 months in a closed container, in a cool and dark place, (Please do not store in refrigerator).
> 
> Check smell if in doubt. EM 1 always has a sweet and sour smell. If smell is foul, do not use it. After the cap of bottle is opened and air comes in, a white membrane may be observed on the surface of EM1. This is yeast and does no cause a problem.


----------



## ziggyross

Wow great thread I started my rice solution tonight. I wonder what I could do with some liquid yogurt with probotics that I have in the fridge. I'm thinking I could use this in place of the milk. Any thoughts on this.


----------



## pcduck

Zig I do not have a clue about the yogurt.

Maybe Umbra,BBP,BB,Irish,doc, or somebody with the knowledge will stop in.


----------



## drfting07

Ive heard yogurt culture for plants before. I know it has good stuff...dont remember exactly what.....:stoned: :48:


----------



## pcduck

The girls loved it so I made some more 


d-7..My understanding is that many of the bene's get killed off when they pasteurize.


----------



## OldLuck

Can this be used in hydro also?


----------



## ozzydiodude

:ciao::48:welcome to MP brother:48:

If you are running organic nutes in the hydro set up they should help


----------

